# Steam Skin / Theme usw.



## Sharidan (2. Mai 2015)

Grüß euch liebe Gamer ! 


Bisher hatte ich den PixelVision Skin für Steam verwendet. Leider wird dieser aber nicht mehr weiter Entwickelt.
Ich habe zwar Google bemüht aber alle die ich bisher so fand sind weder Aktuell noch nach meinem Geschmack.

Kennt jemand von euch evtl. einen Skin der immer noch geupdatet wird und eher im Stil von Pixelvision ist ??


Lg
Chris


----------



## CandyOrange (3. Mai 2015)

hallo auf GameBanana gibt´s ne 2.5.2015 Version musst dich aber anmelden damit dir der Download angezeigt wird allerdings nicht in Dunkelgrau sondern in Dunkelblau verfügbar ! 
PixelVision Modified, Colorization (Steam > GUIs > Steam V4) - GAMEBANANA


----------

